# Equipment for sale



## AFI (Jul 8, 2008)

Nathan I hope this is not against the forum rule. 

I close my business the last year do to health reason and I have some left I need to sale. I prepare a simple website to display it. http://www.cabioart.com/

If you have any questions contact me at any time.

Art.

P.D.
All equipments are located in Miami, Fl. 33172


----------



## Firemike (May 29, 2007)

Art, 

It would be helpful if you would narrow down what part of the country you live in, just in case someone might be interested...


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Firemike said:


> Art,
> 
> It would be helpful if you would narrow down what part of the country you live in, just in case someone might be interested...


His Phone is a cell out of Miami FL..


----------



## AFI (Jul 8, 2008)

Housepainter said:


> His Phone is a cell out of Miami FL..


We have 2 area codes in Miami, 786 and 305


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Wonder what the shipping price on the boom lift would be.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> Wonder what the shipping price on the boom lift would be.


Tim....
Good Excuse for a road trip to Miami:yes:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> Tim....
> Good Excuse for a road trip to Miami:yes:


Thats what i'm talking about HP :thumbsup:


----------



## AFI (Jul 8, 2008)

timhag said:


> Wonder what the shipping price on the boom lift would be.


JAJAJA :thumbup:

The mail man told me that it's a little big and he doesn’t have space on his little truck. By the way the boom only weight 23,958LBS


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

AFI said:


> JAJAJA :thumbup:
> 
> By the way the boom only weight 23,958LBS


wouldn't that be a joy to drive on all my customers lawns


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I have never heard of one of those "sprayless paint electrical machines" before. Looks nice. $8k for that lift is a great deal. I am renting an 80' lift right now and it was $2690 for the week. I am going to post pics of this job soon


----------

